# Battery Charges in 1 Minute



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Something to go hummmmmmm about!

http://news.techwhack.com/1068/30032005-toshibas-new-nanobattery-might-lead-to-a-revolution/


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

sweet! we will have even more time to do nothing at big races,lol. wooo hooo woo hoo


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Instead of re-peaking, you'd be charging...That's too cool, I'd love it!!!

Bet they'll only cost a *little* more  . 

Later, Bret


----------



## Shane Mugavin (Oct 1, 2004)

wow you could run hour long enduros with 2 packs lol


----------



## cneyedog (Jan 22, 2002)

The Jet said:


> Bet they'll only cost a *little* more  .


How come in this hobby a little more always equals bigger $$$.........lol.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

cneyedog said:


> How come in this hobby a little more always equals bigger $$$.........lol.


This hobby is definately a Love / Hate relationship.
Love the Racing, Hate the $$$$'s
LOL


----------

